

On Digital Healthcare - akingyens
http://ondigitalhealthcare.com/

======
wyldfire
Concise, thought-provoking articles. IMO healthcare here in the US is ripe for
disruption (regardless of how it's paid for). Maybe the rest of the world too?

~~~
bwertz
Probably faster in the rest of the world than the US as there are often less
regulations

~~~
dragonwriter
One of the things that people objecting to the US adopting healthcare policies
that are successful in the rest of the developed world often cite is the
desire to keep the US from being _as regulated_ as other developed countries
in healthcare.

The idea that the US is _more_ regulated than "the rest of the world" in
healthcare seems only to be generally held if you exclude the rest of the
developed world from consideration; Third World healthcare may be more ripe
for disruption, but disruptive business seem to not target places where there
is merely low barrier to disruption, but also places where there is money to
be made by disruption.

